# Buck decoys?



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

Wondering about Buck decoys and are they worth the price? Do they really work or not? Just seeing what everybodys thoughts are.... Looking at buying Primos "Scarface", haven't decided yet. Want to get some input. :sniper:


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Yes, decoys for deer work very well. A couple tips:

1) The best set up is if you can set up so the decoy is up wind from your stand location (Not too far - 20 yards max) and is in a spot so that it's skylined against the sky and not trees, from the direction that the deer are most likely to come from. This makes it 10 time easier for the approaching deer to see. It's a little tricky trying to find the prefect set up, but when you do, you will know it.

2) Scent control on and around the decoy is also very important, I like to hang a scent wick with buck on the horns of the decoy.

3) Also use a little grunting with this set up.

This set will work well all times of the hunting season!!!!

Warning..... There might be some people on this forum that think using a decoy is unethical.


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

For this coming weekend should a guy use a buck decoy still? Or switch it to a doe? I'm thinking that an intruding buck might still be the ticket for pulling one close.....maybe a little doe in heat scent mixed in with it.....what kind of setups is everyone planning on using this weekend?


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

Either would work well. but be careful especialy when you are around the decoy. it will look very real from far away gun hunters. I had sme guys glassing mine the other day for about 15 min. I was wondering would it affect the deer if you put orange around the decoy? I was thinking like that trail marking tape around the body some where. And I dont mean wraping it like a mummy just once or twice around.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would guess you could paint the decoy blaze. They can't see colors.... Anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

They can see colors, but are just much more limited than us. Reds and oranges appear as dark shades of yellow to them.
I don't know if painting the whole decoy orange would spook them or not.
I like the orange tape idea.


> For this coming weekend should a guy use a buck decoy still? Or switch it to a doe?


Both!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I didn't litterally mean PAINT it! :lol:

I just ment they won't be able to tell the difference if it is brown or a different shade.

Or you could hang a orange coat above it. In a tree, or a few of them!


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

You're misleading...


----------



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!! For all the input. I'm under my Dads name on this site. I am 14 yrs old and love hunting Whitetail deer here in Wis. I worked at a water park this summer with my Grandpa and saved up alot of money and was looking at getting a Decoy "Scarface". I would like to get one for this w-end. Might just do that.
Buy the way,I got my first deer with Gun and Bow last year about a month apart . Both does ... Haven't got a buck yet!!! 
Thanks for the Help.....


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

One set-up that has worked very well for me is having a doe and buck together. Have the doe laying down and the buck near by. This will get the other bucks interested and the more mature ones will come in to challenge your decoy. It also makes the deer a little less shy with this set-up.


----------

